# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث: " اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً "، وبيان إرساله

## محمد بن عبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وبعد:

فهذا تخريج مبسوط لحديث: "اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً، وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلاً"، كتبته تعليقًا على من اعترض على حكم الإمام أبي حاتم الرازي - رحمه الله -، والصواب معه في حكمه.

والله الموفق والمعين والمسدد.

---

أخرج الحديثَ ابنُ حبان (974) - ومن طريقه الضياء في المختارة (5/63، رقم: 1686) - من طريق أبي عتاب الدلال سهل بن حماد، وابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة (351) والبيهقي في الدعوات الكبير (235) والضياء في المختارة (5/62، رقم: 1683) من طريق أبي داود الطيالسي، وأبو القاسم الأصبهاني في الترغيب والترهيب (2/147) - ومن طريقه الضياء في المختارة (5/63، رقم: 1685) - من طريق أبي حاتم الرازي، والضياء في المختارة (5/62، رقم: 1684) من طريق إسحاق بن أحمد بن نافع، كلاهما - أبو حاتم وإسحاق - عن ابن أبي عمر العدني عن بشر بن السري، وذكر البيهقي في الدعوات الكبير (1/172) والديلمي في الفردوس (2019) رواية عبيد الله بن موسى (1)، 

أربعتهم - سهل وأبو داود وبشر وعبيد الله - عن حماد بن سلمة، عن ثابت، عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - به. 

وأخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في العلل (2/194) عن أبيه، والمحاملي في الدعاء (46) عن أبي بكر بن صالح، والبيهقي في الدعوات الكبير (234) من طريق محمد بن غالب تمتام، ثلاثتهم - أبو حاتم وأبو بكر وتمتام - عن عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي، عن حماد بن سلمة، عن ثابت، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مباشرة، لم يذكر أنسًا. 

وأخرجه أبو نعيم في أخبار أصبهان (2/305) عن محمد بن علي بن ميمون، عن القعنبي به، وذكر أنسًا في الإسناد. 

# خلاصة الاختلاف:
ظهر أنه اختلف في هذا الحديث على حماد بن سلمة: 

- فرواه سهل بن حماد وأبو داود الطيالسي وبشر بن السري وعبيد الله بن موسى عنه موصولاً، 
- ورواه القعنبي واختُلف عنه: 
* فرواه أبو حاتم الرازي وأبو بكر بن صالح ومحمد بن غالب تمتام عنه عن حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت به مرسلاً،
* ورواه محمد بن علي بن ميمون عنه عن حماد به موصولاً.

وسأدرس الراجح عن الرواة الأدنين أولاً، ثم من فوقهم: 

# دراسة الراجح عن القعنبي:
انفرد محمد بن علي بن ميمون برواية الحديث عن القعنبي موصولاً، وخالفه ثلاثة فيهم أبو حاتم الرازي إمام الحديث وجبل الحفظ، فروايتهم أرجح بلا إشكال، وقد ذكر أبو حاتم (كما في العلل: 2/194) أنه بلغه أن جعفر بن عبد الواحد - وهو الهاشمي - لقَّن القعنبيَّ زيادةَ أنس في هذا الإسناد، فدعى عليه، وقد ذكر هذا ابن أبي حاتم في الجرح والتعديل (2/483)، قال: ( سمعت أبي يقول: «كان جعفر بن عبد الواحد وصل حديثًا لعبد الله بن مسلمة، زاد فيه أنسًا، فدعا عليه القعنبي، فافتضح» )، وقال البرذعي (كما في سؤالاته أبا زرعة الرازي: 2/574): (... قال لي - يعني: أبا زرعة الرازي -: «ما أخوفني أن تكون دعوة الشيخ الصالح أدركته - يعني: أدركَتْ جعفرَ بن عبد الواحد -»، قلت: أي شيخ؟ قال: «القعنبي، بلغني أنه دعا عليه فقال: ( اللهم افضحه )، لا أحسب ما بُلِيَ به إلا بدعوة الشيخ»، قلت: كيف دعا عليه؟ قال: «بلغني أنه أدخل عليه حديثاً أحسبه عن ثابت، جعله عن أنس، فلما فارقه رجع الشيخ إلى أصله فلم يجده، فاتهمه، فدعا عليه» ). 

ويظهر من هذا أن القعنبي الحافظ أملى الحديث على الطلاب حفظًا، فلقّنه هذا الراوي - وهو متروك متّهم عند بعض الأئمة - زيادة ( عن أنس )، فتلقّنها، فلما رجع إلى أصله لم يجد هذه الزيادة، فدعا عليه، فافتضح أمره. 

وهذا يفيد أنه قد يكون في حفظ القعنبي لهذا الحديث خاصةً شيءٌ، ولذا رواه عنه محمد بن علي بن ميمون بهذه الزيادة، وقد يكون ابن ميمون حاضرًا إذ لُقِّن القعنبي الزيادة. إلا أن أصل القعنبي وكتابَهُ لا شك في أنه ليس فيه ( عن أنس )، وأن الحديث فيه عن ثابت مرسلاً. فإعلال رواية القعنبي بهذا التلقين = خطأ، لأنه حَفِظَ الحديث حِفْظَ كتابٍ، وأتقنه وضبطه. 

فالراجح عن القعنبي روايته الحديث مرسلاً. 

# دراسة الراجح عن بشر بن السري:
قد رواه عن بشر: ابنُ أبي عمر العدني، وعنه اثنان: أبو حاتم الرازي، وأحمد بن نافع راوي المسند، وهذه الرواية فيها زيادة ( عن أنس )، فجاء الحديث موصولاً. 

وقد أعلَّ هذه الزيادة في هذه الرواية أبو حاتم الرازي، وهو راوي هذه الطريق، فهو أعلم بها من أيِّ أحدٍ آخر، ومهما قيل؛ فراوي الطريق أدرى بها وأخبر وأعرف. 

فقال أبو حاتم - لما سأله ابنه عنها - (كما في العلل: 2/193، 194): «هذا خطأ...»، ثم قال: «وكان بشر بن السري ثبتاً، فليته أن لا يكون أُدخِل على ابن أبي عمر»، يعني: أنه يشك في أن زيادة أنس في هذا الإسناد إنما أُدخلت على ابن أبي عمر، فدخلت عليه، واعتبرها ومشى عليها وروى الحديث كذلك، والسبب في ذلك - كما يقول أبو حاتم -: أن بشر بن السريِّ كان ثبتًا، ويبعد أن يخالف هذا الثبتُ ابنَ مسلمة القعنبيَّ الثبتَ أيضًا. 

وابن أبي عمر العدني حافظ مصنِّف، إلا أن فيه غفلةً، ويظهر أن الأحاديث تُدخَلُ عليه من حيث لا يشعر، فيرويها كما أُدخلت عليه، ولهذا قال أبو حاتم فيه (الجرح والتعديل: 8/124): «كان رجلاً صالحًا، وكان به غفلة، ورأيت عنده حديثًا موضوعًا حدث به عن ابن عيينة. وهو صدوق»، ولهذا قال ابن حجر (التقريب: 6391): «صدوق»، والذي أُدخل عليه حديثٌ موضوع عن سفيان بن عيينة الإمام الثقة = لا يبعد أن تُدخَلَ عليه زيادةٌ في إسنادٍ عن حماد بن سلمة، فيرويَ الحديثَ بعد ذلك موصولاً وهو مرسل. 

وهذا يُظهِرُ أن رواية بشر بن السري فيها شكٌّ، وإن لم نعتبره مرسِلاً للحديث ( متابعًا للقعنبي )، فلن نعتبره - على الأقل - واصلاً له. 

# دراسة الراجح عن حماد بن سلمة:
قد رواه عنه موصولاً: 
- أبو داود الطيالسي، وأبو داود وإن كان ثقة، إلا أنه ذُكر أن له أغلاطًا، وأقرّ أحمد ذلك، وأشار بعض الأئمة إلى قلة أغلاطه، وذكر بعضهم أنها كثيرة، بل وبالغ بعضهم في شأن أغلاطه تلك، وأعدل ما قيل في ذلك قول ابن عدي: «وليس بعجب من يحدث بأربعين ألف حديث من حفظه أن يخطئ في أحاديث منها، يرفع أحاديث يوقفها غيره، ويوصل أحاديث يرسلها غيره، وإنما أتى ذلك من حفظه» (الكامل: 3/280)، ويظهَرُ نصُّ ابن عدي على أن لأبي داود أحاديث مرسلة يخطئ فيها فيصلها. 

- ورواه مع أبي داود الطيالسي على الوصل: سهلُ بن حماد، أبو عتاب الدلال، وهو ليس في الثقة بذاك، بل هو صدوق، ووثقه بعض المتساهلين، والحق أنه دون ذلك. 

- وذكر البيهقي والديلمي رواية عبيد الله بن موسى، ولم يُعرف سندها، فلا ندري صحتها من ضعفها. 

- وسبق أن رواية بشر بن السري فيها شك، وأعلَّها إمام من أجلة الأئمة، وهو أحد رواتها. 

وقابل هذا كله: روايةُ عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي عن حماد بن سلمة به مرسلاً، والقعنبي ثقة في أعلى مراتب التوثيق، قال فيه أبو حاتم - وهو من المتشددين جدًّا - (الجرح والتعديل: 5/181): «ثقة حجة»، ووثّقه الأئمة وأَعْلَوا قدرَهُ جدًّا - كما يظهر من ترجمته -. 

ولنضع مرجحات كلِّ وجهٍ وما يعكر عليه في نقاط: 

# مرجحات الوجه الأول ( الموصول ):
1- اتفاق عددٍ من الرواة عليه. 
2- اتفاق بلاد هؤلاء الرواة وشيخهم حماد بن سلمة، وهي البصرة. 

# ما يعكر على الوجه الأول:
1- أن الاتفاق في حقيقته إنما هو بين أبي داود الطيالسي وسهل بن حماد، والأول له أغلاط ويصل المرسلات، والثاني صدوق لم يصل مرتبة الثقة. وأما رواية بشر بن السري ففيها نظر، ورواية عبيد الله بن موسى فليست مسندة لنعرف صحتها من ضعفها. 
2- أن رواية القعنبي - وهو الإمام الحافظ - مخالفة لهذا الوجه. 
3- أن القعنبي بصريٌّ مثل أولئك الرواة، ويتفق بذلك مع شيخه حماد بن سلمة، ومع ذلك روى الحديث مرسلاً. ومن ثمَّ فقد تقابل المرجِّحان، فلْيتساقطا معًا. 
4- أن هذا الوجه سلوكٌ للجادة المشهورة، فإن رواية حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - = روايةٌ مشهورة، وتُروى بها أحاديث كثيرة، والرواة إذا عرفوا هذه الطريق المشهورة صاروا يخطئون فيما كان أوله مثلها وآخره ليس كذلك، فيبدؤون بالبداية التي تتفق مع بداية الطريق المشهورة، ثم يخالفون طريق الحديث الذي يروونه ويسلكون تلك الطريق المشهورة، فيقعون في الخطأ، وقد نصَّ الإمام أحمد على أن طريق ثابت عن أنس جادة مسلوكة لأهل البصرة، قال (كما في الكامل: 4/308): «وأهل المدينة إذا كان حديثٌ غلطٌ يقولون: ابن المنكدر عن جابر، وأهل البصرة يقولون: ثابت عن أنس، يحيلون عليهما». 
5- أن الإمام أبا حاتم أعلَّ هذا الوجه، مع اعترافه بأن بشر بن السري ثبت. 

# مرجحات الوجه الثاني ( المرسل ):
1- كون رواية القعنبي عليه، وسبق أن القعنبي حافظ ثبت حجة. 
2- اتفاق بلاد القعنبي وشيخه حماد بن سلمة، وسبق أن هذا المرجحَ ليس بذي شأن، لأن رواة الوجه الآخر بصريون أيضًا كحماد. 
3- أنه خلاف الجادة، ومخالفة الجادة دليل على التثبت والحفظ في الجملة، لأن الراويَ لو لم يكن حافظًا، لصارت رواية الحديث بالجادة المشهورة أسهل عليه وأيسر؛ فيسلكها، أما لو كان حافظًا متثبتًا؛ فإنه سيروي الحديث بطريقِهِ الصحيحة، حتى لو خالف الجادة المشهورة. 
4- ترجيح الإمام أبي حاتم لهذا الوجه مع علمه برواية بشر بن السري المخالِفة. 

# ما يعكر على الوجه الثاني:
- أن راويه واحد مقابل غير واحد رووا الحديث موصولاً. 

# الترجيح:
يتضح مما سبق جليًّا أن الوجه الراجح هو رواية القعنبي عن حماد بن سلمة، وهو الوجه المرسل، وذلك لأن القعنبي حافظ متثبت حجة، ومن خالفه ليس بتلك الدرجة، خاصةً أن من خالفه سلك الجادة المشهورة، وهذه قرينة قوية على وهمهم وغلطهم في هذه المخالفة. 

وهذا يثبت دقّة حكم الإمام أبي حاتم الرازي لما رجّح الوجه المرسل، وقوّة نظره، وصواب ما رآه. 

ويُثبت كذلك صحة الفرق بين المتقدمين والمتأخرين في نقد الأحاديث، والنظر فيها، والحكم عليها. 


_________________ 
هامش: 
(1) ذكر السخاوي في المقاصد أن الديلمي أسندها في مسنده، والذي بين يدينا هو الفردوس محذوف الأسانيد، وأما مسند الفردوس لابن الديلمي فغير مطبوع، وقد قال ابن حجر في تسديد القوس مختصر مسند الفردوس (ق82-الأزهرية): «أسنده من وجهين أحدهما من كتاب ابن السني عن أنس»، وهذا يشير إلى أن الذي في مسند الفردوس سندان للحديث، أحدهما من طريق ابن السني، ولعل الآخر رواية عبيد الله بن موسى - كما ذكر 
السخاوي -.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

إضافة مفيدة كعادتكم و عطاء متواصل إن شاء الله.

----------


## آل عامر

ما شاء الله زادك الله من فضله

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

الموقر العزيز : الشيخ محمّد بن عبد الله - حفظه الله ورعاه -  :

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـاته ،،،

جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بكم .


أخوكم المحب 
سلمان بن عبد القادر أبو زيد

----------


## المحرر

بارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بكم .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيكم يا شيخ محمد وهذا رابط فيه كلام متعلق بهذا الحديث أيضًا للفائدة بارك الله فيكم 
الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...A+%D3%E5%E1%C7

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم أيها المشايخ الكرماء ، ووفقكم وسددكم .

أخي علي : أحسن الله إليك ، والبحث الذي أحلتَ إليه هو المُشار إليه في قولي :



> فإعلال رواية القعنبي بهذا التلقين = خطأ، لأنه حَفِظَ الحديث حِفْظَ كتابٍ، وأتقنه وضبطه.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي محمد بارك الله فيك لم انتبه ، وقد وضعت هناك في الملتقى رابطًا لموضوعك لينتفع الإخوة به ، نفع الله بكم وأثابكم الجنة على جهدكم المبارك .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرًا.



> وذكر البيهقي في الدعوات الكبير (1/172) والديلمي في الفردوس (2019) رواية عبيد الله بن موسى (1)، 
> ...
> عن حماد بن سلمة، عن ثابت، عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - به. 
> ...
> _________________ 
> هامش: 
> (1) ذكر السخاوي في المقاصد أن الديلمي أسندها في مسنده، والذي بين يدينا هو الفردوس محذوف الأسانيد، وأما مسند الفردوس لابن الديلمي فغير مطبوع، وقد قال ابن حجر في تسديد القوس مختصر مسند الفردوس (ق82-الأزهرية): «أسنده من وجهين أحدهما من كتاب ابن السني عن أنس»، وهذا يشير إلى أن الذي في مسند الفردوس سندان للحديث، أحدهما من طريق ابن السني، ولعل الآخر رواية عبيد الله بن موسى - كما ذكر 
> السخاوي -.


وقفتُ بعدُ على كتاب (زهر الفردوس)، للحافظ ابن حجر، ينقل فيه الحافظُ أحاديثَ الديلمي بأسانيدها، ولما ذكر هذا الحديث (1/ق207، 208) قال:
(قال -يعني الديلمي-: أخبرنا أحمد بن خلف في كتابه، أخبرنا الحاكم، أخبرنا أبو أحمد بن أبي الحسن، حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق، حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق القرشي أبو عبدالله، حدثنا عبيدالله بن موسى، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة، عن ثابت، عن أنس، أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان يدعو ويقول: " اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً، وأنت إن شئتَ جعلتَ الحزن سهلاً ".
قال: وأخبرنا الدوني، أخبرنا الكسار، أخبرنا ابن السني، حدثنا محمد بن هارون المجدر، حدثنا محمود بن غيلان، حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة) ا.هـ.

فكان الأمر كما أشرتُ: إسنادان للديلمي: أحدهما من طريق عبيدالله بن موسى، والآخر من طريق ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة.

وإسناد الديلمي إلى عبيدالله بن موسى فيه شيخ الحاكم أبو أحمد بن أبي الحسن، وهو الحسين بن محمد بن يحيى الدارمي، صحح له في المستدرك، وأكثر عنه عن ابن أبي حاتم -بكتابه في آداب الشافعي فيما يظهر-، وروى له عن غيره من مشايخه.
وشيخه هنا: محمد بن إسحاق، وهو -أعني: الدارميَّ أبا أحمد- يروي عن ابن خزيمة وعن السراج -كما في سير أعلام النبلاء (14/394، 395)-، وكلاهما محمد بن إسحاق.
ولعل الإسناد إلى عبيدالله جيد مقبول.

----------


## عبدالله

هل يغير الحكم على إرسال الحديث؟

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

لا.

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

مناقشات ومدارسات على البحث
وابتداء اقول جزى الله شيخنا محمد خير الجزاء فدائما ما يمتعنا بأبحاثه القيمة النفيسة وقد احببت أن أناقشه فى هذا الحديث حتى أستفيد أنا واخوانى

اولا :أنبه على  أننى لاأتبنى منهج المتأخرين 
ثانيا: الراجح عن القعنبى الارسال كما قلت ولا شك بهذا ان شاء الله
ثالثا : بالنسبة للطريق الثانى لا اشكال فى رواية عبيد الله بن موسى و سهل بن حماد و أبو داود الطيالسي عن حماد بن سلمة 
وأما بالنسبة لرواية بشر بن السري ما المانع ان يقال فيها انها صحيحه ؟؟    
وذلك للأتى
1-	أن الراوى عنه وهو ابن أبي عمر العدني  حافظ مصنِّف وان كان عنده غفلةً أو خطأ  فليس هذا بقادح فى روايته  فهذا لايسلم منه أحد ولا حتى شعبة وأمثاله كمالك والثورى وليس من شرط الحافظ أو الثقة العصمة كما هو معلوم 
2-	أبو حاتم الرازى لم يجزم بتخطىء ابن ابى عمر وانما قال :  فليته أن لا يكون أُدخِل على ابن أبي عمر يعني: أنه يشك في أن زيادة أنس في هذا الإسناد إنها قد تكون أُدخلت على ابن أبي عمر، فدخلت عليه وهذا مجرد شك لايقوى على تخطيىء حافظ كالعدنى وتخطيىء الحفاظ لايكون بالشك كما هو معلوم بل بالقرائن القوية
3-	لعل أبا حاتم انما خطىء هذه الرواية لعدم علمه بمن تابع بشراً هذه واحدة والا لذكرهم وبين خطئهم ولكنه لم يفعل
والثانية خوفه من مخالفة بشر للقعنبى كما صرح هو بذلك، فحمل الشك على الراوى عنه وهو ابن ابى عمر
4-	ومما يرجح هذا أيضا_ أعنى صحة رواية بشر الموصولة _ أن بشراً متابع تابعه أبو داود الطيالسي وهو حافظ والكلام على أغلاطه كالكلام على أغلاط غيره من الحفاظ وقد سبقت الاشارة الى ذلك وعبيد الله بن موسى وهو ثقة وسهلُ بن حماد وهو صدوق كما قلت
وبهذا يتحصل لدينا أن القعنبى قد خالف اربعة منهم بشر بن السرى وهو امام حافظ متقن وعبيد الله بن موسى و سهل بن حماد و أبو داود الطيالسي 
وحتى لو قلنا فرضاً بخطأ ابن أبى عمر على بشر ألا تعدل رواية الثلاثة الباقين وهم عبيد الله بن موسى و سهل بن حماد و أبو داود الطيالسي مجتمعين براوية القعنبى 
رابعا : قولك  أن هذا الوجه سلوكٌ للجادة المشهورة أعنى رواية الجماعة عن حماد وأن  الرواة إذا عرفوا هذه الطريق المشهورة صاروا يخطئون فيها لاسيما مع مخالقة القعنبى لهم قوى ومتجه أيضا 
 لكن الكثرة الحافظة أيضا فى مقابل الواحد قرينة تدل على الأقل أن طريقهم محفوظ    أليس كذلك ؟؟
خامسا : أن أباحاتم الرازى لم يعل رواية الجماعه براوية القعنبى وانما شك فى رواية واحد فقط منهم وهو بشربن السرى وعنها خاصة كان يسأله ابنه عبد الرحمن كما فى العلل ولم يتعرض لمن تابعه والا لكان السؤال حينها هكذا 
سَأَلْتُ أَبِي عَنْ حَدِيثٍ حَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ...............الى أخره
ولكنه قال كما بالعلل : وَسَأَلْتُ أَبِي عَنْ حَدِيثٍ ؛ رَوَاهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي عُمَرَ الْعَدَنِيُّ ، عَنْ بِشْرِ بْنِ السَّرِيِّ ، عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم. أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَدْعُو : اللَّهُمَّ لا سَهْلَ إِلاَّ مَا جَعَلْتَ سَهْلا وَأَنْتَ إِنْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَ الْحُزْنَ سَهْلا.
قَالَ أَبِي : هَذَا خَطَأٌ ، حَدَّثَنَاهُ الْقَعْنَبِيُّ ، عَنْ حَمَّادٍ ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مُرْسَلاً ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ أَنَسًا وبلغني أن جَعْفَر بْن عَبْد الْوَاحِد لقن القعنبي ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، ثم أخبر بذلك فدعا عليه.
قَالَ أَبِي : هو حَمَّاد ، عَنْ ثَابِت ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مرسلاً ، وكان بِشْر بْن السري ثبتا ، فليته أن لا يكون أدخل عَلَى ابْن أَبِي عُمَر.أهـ
سادسا: مما تقدم ايراده ألا يمكن القول بأن رواية الجماعة هى الأصح أو أن نقول على الاقل بصحة الطريقين المرسل والمرفوع   وأن حماداً كان يرفعه مرة ويرسله مره؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

للرفع

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

للرفع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للرفع

----------


## الحلم والأناة

لدي سؤال
أليس ثابتا وتلميذه حماد من الرواة الذين يرسلون الحديث تورعا، حتى وإن ثبت عندهم متصلا  
ــــــــــــــ
وقعت على هذا الموضوع وأنا أبحث عن تخريج لهذا الحديث
وأعتذر إن كان المنتدى كباقي المنتديات الإسلامية التي تمنع رفع الموضوعات القديمة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .
زادكم الله علما وفضلا .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الحديث وان اعله الحافظ ابو حاتم بالارسال فقدصححه جماعة من الائمة كابن حبان والضياء المقدسي وابن حجر والزرقاني 
ومن المعاصرين الالباني والوادعي وانظر 
- اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: الفتوحات الربانية - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/25
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 
2 - اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا , وأنت إن شئت جعلت الحزن سهلا 
الراوي: - المحدث: الزرقاني - المصدر: مختصر المقاصد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 159
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿ 
3 - اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا ، و أنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2886
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم 
﻿ 
4 - اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا . 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الوادعي - المصدر: الصحيح المسند - الصفحة أو الرقم: 72
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم.
كنت أخبرت الأخ أبا زكريا أن فيما أبداه بعض المؤاخذات، ولكني شغلت عن بيانها، ولعل الوقت مناسب الآن لإبدائها.



> وأما بالنسبة لرواية بشر بن السري ما المانع ان يقال فيها انها صحيحه ؟؟    
> وذلك للأتى
> 1-	أن الراوى عنه وهو ابن أبي عمر العدني  حافظ مصنِّف وان كان عنده غفلةً أو خطأ  فليس هذا بقادح فى روايته  فهذا لايسلم منه أحد ولا حتى شعبة وأمثاله كمالك والثورى وليس من شرط الحافظ أو الثقة العصمة كما هو معلوم


في هذا: عزل حال الراوي عن حال مرويِّه.
وهو السبب الذي أورث إشكالاً كبيرًا في منهج المتأخرين -توافقني عليه-، وهو التزام قبول رواية الثقة.
فابن أبي عمر هنا لم يُشَكَّ في أنه من الثقات واسعي الرواية المصنفين، وسعة الرواية وكثرة المحفوظ هي المراد بإطلاق أنه "حافظ"، لا شدة الضبط والإتقان، ولذلك لا تجد فيه كلامًا للأئمة في ضبطه إلا قول أبي حاتم: "صدوق"، مع قدحه فيه، وأما وصية أحمد به فلصلاحه وكثرة روايته ولزومه ابن عيينة، ثم قال مسلمة: "لا بأس به"، وقال السمعاني: "ثقة"، وكل هذه أوصاف تدل على أنه دون مرتبة الحفاظ المتقنين.
ثم انضمَّ إلى ذلك أن حال روايته هنا لا يساعد على قبولها؛ لاعتضاد القرائن الدالة على وقوع الخلل فيها كما مضى ويأتي.



> 2-	أبو حاتم الرازى لم يجزم بتخطىء ابن ابى عمر وانما قال :  فليته أن لا يكون أُدخِل على ابن أبي عمر يعني: أنه يشك في أن زيادة أنس في هذا الإسناد إنها قد تكون أُدخلت على ابن أبي عمر، فدخلت عليه وهذا مجرد شك لايقوى على تخطيىء حافظ كالعدنى وتخطيىء الحفاظ لايكون بالشك كما هو معلوم بل بالقرائن القوية


ينازع أولاً في أن الرجل "حافظ" بمعنى المتقن الضابط -كما سبق-.
ثم إن هذا الشك -إن صحت تسميته شكًا- من أبي حاتم لم يقع في صلب القضية، بل في أمر خارج عنها، بيان ذلك:
أن في المسألة أمران: الصواب في الرواية، وسبب الخطأ وعهدته.
فأما الأمر الأول، فلم يكن أبو حاتم يشك فيه، ومتقرر عنده بالقرائن القوية أن الوصل خطأ، وهذا هو صلب الأمر والمراد هنا.
وأما الخطأ، فهو الذي حاول أبو حاتم التماس عهدته وسببه؛ دفعًا لتحميل النكارة أبا عمر العدني، لأن درجته ستنزل أكثر حينئذ، ودفعًا لتحميلها بشر بن السري، لأنه ثقة ثبت لا يتحملها، ويبعد جدًّا أن يسلك مثلُه الجادة، مع مخالفة مثل القعنبي.
ثم إن النقاد كانوا يأخذون كتب شيوخهم لنسخها، وينظرون في أصولهم، ويعرفون صحيح حديثهم من سقيمه، وراوي هذا الحديث عن ابن أبي عمر هو أبو حاتم الرازي نفسه، فهل نرد كلامه هذا بمجرد أنه "شك"؟ هذا بعيد جدًّا، وهذه من وسائل النقد التي اختصَّ بها النقاد، وما عاد لمتأخر أن ينقضها أو يأتي بمثلها.
فتبين أنه سواء كان سبب الخطأ من ابن أبي عمر، أو أدخل عليه، أو من غيره، فالإشكال باقٍ في رواية الوصل بالقرائن القوية، ولا يصح الربط بين احتمال أبي حاتم في سبب الخطأ وعهدته، وبين تصويبه في الرواية.



> 3-	لعل أبا حاتم انما خطىء هذه الرواية لعدم علمه بمن تابع بشراً هذه واحدة والا لذكرهم وبين خطئهم ولكنه لم يفعل
> والثانية خوفه من مخالفة بشر للقعنبى كما صرح هو بذلك، فحمل الشك على الراوى عنه وهو ابن ابى عمر


السبب الثاني كافٍ جدًّا في تخطئة الرواية، فلم لا تُخطَّأ بها؟
وهو السبب الواضح الذي صرَّح أبو حاتم بأنه الذي حمله على التخطئة، ومن أبي حاتم تُتَعلَّم أصول النقد، وتؤخذ القرائن التي يُخطَّأ بها الرواة.
ثم أعود إلى السبب الأول -على فرض صحته-:
فعدم ذكر أبي حاتم للمتابعات لا يعني عدم علمه به -كما هو معلوم-، خاصة إذا عُرف حفظه الواسع جدًّا، وهو الذي اجتمع عنده خلق من الخلق، وما استطاعوا أن يُغربوا عليه حديثًا، وكان فيهم أبو زرعة ونحوه من الحفاظ.
ثم لو صح أنه لم يقف على المتابعات؛ فهذا مما يضرها ولا ينفعها؛ لأن متابعةً لم يقف عليها أحد أوسع حفاظ ذلك العصر، وظهرت أسانيدها في العصور المتأخرة= هي موضع شكٍّ كبير، ومحل نقد ونظر.
ولو شُدِّد في النقد؛ ما قُبلت متابعتا سهل بن حماد، ولا عبيدالله بن موسى.



> 4-	ومما يرجح هذا أيضا_ أعنى صحة رواية بشر الموصولة _ أن بشراً متابع تابعه أبو داود الطيالسي وهو حافظ والكلام على أغلاطه كالكلام على أغلاط غيره من الحفاظ وقد سبقت الاشارة الى ذلك وعبيد الله بن موسى وهو ثقة وسهلُ بن حماد وهو صدوق كما قلت
> وبهذا يتحصل لدينا أن القعنبى قد خالف اربعة منهم بشر بن السرى وهو امام حافظ متقن وعبيد الله بن موسى و سهل بن حماد و أبو داود الطيالسي


تبين مما سبق أن هذه الحصيلة غير مسلَّمة، وأن رواية بشر بن السري متوقَّف فيها على أقـل الأحوال.



> وحتى لو قلنا فرضاً بخطأ ابن أبى عمر على بشر ألا تعدل رواية الثلاثة الباقين وهم عبيد الله بن موسى و سهل بن حماد و أبو داود الطيالسي مجتمعين براوية القعنبى


لا تعدلها، لانضمام قرائن تدل على الخطأ غير مجرد عددهم، ليس أقلها أن القعنبي حجة حافظ لا يقاومه هؤلاء وأضرابهم.



> رابعا : قولك  أن هذا الوجه سلوكٌ للجادة المشهورة أعنى رواية الجماعة عن حماد وأن  الرواة إذا عرفوا هذه الطريق المشهورة صاروا يخطئون فيها لاسيما مع مخالقة القعنبى لهم قوى ومتجه أيضا 
> لكن الكثرة الحافظة أيضا فى مقابل الواحد قرينة تدل على الأقل أن طريقهم محفوظ    أليس كذلك ؟؟


سلوك الجادة قرينة من أقوى القرائن، وقد يسلك الجماعة من الرواة الجادة، خاصة مع طول الأسانيد، فمواقع احتمال سلوك الجادة تزيد باطّراد كلما زاد عدد رواة الإسناد، وقد تبين أن مخالفات القعنبي كلها بأسانيد طويلة متأخرة، إلا رواية بشر بن السري التي لا تثبت عنه.
وما ذكرتُ أخيرًا قرينة أخرى على الإشكال، فمن المقبول المفهوم عند أهل العلم أن تَقِلَّ الطرق المرسلة والموقوفة في المصنفات المعتمدة التي جمعها الأئمة الكبار، وذلك لحرصهم على الموصول عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، واعتنائهم به ولو كان في أسانيده شيء.
ولذا فأين هذا الإسناد الموصول الصحيح كالشمس من مصنفات المتقدمين؟ ولِمَ لا يوجد إلا عند ابن حبان وابن السني والديلمي ونحوهم؟ هذا مما لا يقبله أهل العلم، ويعتبرونه علَّة قادحة في الإسناد، فيظهر أن هذه الروايات كانت مرسلة، فوُصِلَت في بعض طبقات الإسناد المتأخرة.



> خامسا : أن أباحاتم الرازى لم يعل رواية الجماعه براوية القعنبى وانما شك فى رواية واحد فقط منهم وهو بشربن السرى وعنها خاصة كان يسأله ابنه عبد الرحمن كما فى العلل ولم يتعرض لمن تابعه والا لكان السؤال حينها هكذا 
> سَأَلْتُ أَبِي عَنْ حَدِيثٍ حَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ...............الى أخره
> ولكنه قال كما بالعلل : وَسَأَلْتُ أَبِي عَنْ حَدِيثٍ ؛ رَوَاهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي عُمَرَ الْعَدَنِيُّ ، عَنْ بِشْرِ بْنِ السَّرِيِّ ، عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ سَلَمَةَ ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم. أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَدْعُو : اللَّهُمَّ لا سَهْلَ إِلاَّ مَا جَعَلْتَ سَهْلا وَأَنْتَ إِنْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَ الْحُزْنَ سَهْلا.
> قَالَ أَبِي : هَذَا خَطَأٌ ، حَدَّثَنَاهُ الْقَعْنَبِيُّ ، عَنْ حَمَّادٍ ، عَنْ ثَابِتٍ ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مُرْسَلاً ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ أَنَسًا وبلغني أن جَعْفَر بْن عَبْد الْوَاحِد لقن القعنبي ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، ثم أخبر بذلك فدعا عليه.
> قَالَ أَبِي : هو حَمَّاد ، عَنْ ثَابِت ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مرسلاً ، وكان بِشْر بْن السري ثبتا ، فليته أن لا يكون أدخل عَلَى ابْن أَبِي عُمَر.أهـ


قوله أخيرًا: "هو: حماد، عن ثابت، عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مرسلاً" واضح في الترجيح في الحديث بطرقه، لا بخصوص رواية ابن أبي عمر عن بشر.



> سادسا: مما تقدم ايراده ألا يمكن القول بأن رواية الجماعة هى الأصح أو أن نقول على الاقل بصحة الطريقين المرسل والمرفوع   وأن حماداً كان يرفعه مرة ويرسله مره؟


قد كان لأبي حاتم أن يحتمل هذا، وليست الأوجه بمتكافئة حتى يقال به.



> لدي سؤال
> أليس ثابتا وتلميذه حماد من الرواة الذين يرسلون الحديث تورعا، حتى وإن ثبت عندهم متصلا


هل ذكر أحد العلماء ثابتًا وحمادًا بهذا؟
ثم كما سبق: ليست الأوجه بمتكافئة ليقال به.
ثم كما سبق أيضًا: قد كان لإمام النقد أبي حاتم أن يقول به، وما فعل.



> الحديث وان اعله الحافظ ابو حاتم بالارسال فقدصححه جماعة من الائمة كابن حبان والضياء المقدسي وابن حجر والزرقاني 
> ومن المعاصرين الالباني والوادعي وانظر 
> - اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا 
> الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: الفتوحات الربانية - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/25
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
> ﻿ 
> 2 - اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا , وأنت إن شئت جعلت الحزن سهلا 
> الراوي: - المحدث: الزرقاني - المصدر: مختصر المقاصد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 159
> خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
> ...


الأخ الكريم:
أرجو أن تكفَّ عن هذه الطريقة، والنسخ واللصق من موقع (الدرر السنية) في الموضوعات المشتملة على النقاشات العلمية بالحجج والأدلة، لا بمجرد أقوال العلماء.
ولو كنتَ تحكي خلافًا قويًّا كان محتملاً، لكن قول جميع من ذكرت بمنزلة القول الواحد، لأن غالبهم على منهج واحد، يقبل زيادة الثقة، ويصحح بظاهر الإسناد.
والله أعلم.

----------


## ابن المهلهل

دمت موفقاً شيخنا الفاضل .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخ محمد بن عبدالله
لماضعفت حديثا صحيحا مشهورا احببت ان انظر هل صححه غيرك من الائمة المجتهدين ؟؟
ووجدت ائمة كبار صححوه قديما وحديثا فنسخت ولصقت اقوالهم . ليعرف طلبة العلم ان هناك ائمة صححوه وللاسف انهم يعني اولئك الائمة لم يعرفوا تلك العلل التي ذكرتها وصححوا الحديث اغترارا منهم بظاهر الإسناد.الى ان تنبه لها الجهايذه النقاد وضعفوها تقليدا لابي حاتم 
وقد قال الامام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في بيان ان الامام ابوحاتم له اراء لايوافقه عليها جمهور المحدثين : وأما قول أبي حاتم‏ (عن رجل ذكره) :‏ يكتب حديثه، ولا يحتج به، فأبو حاتم يقول مثل هذا في كثير من رجال الصحيحين، وذلك أن شرطه في التعديل صعب، والحجة في اصطلاحه ليس هو الحجة في جمهور أهل العلم‏.‏

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

الخالط بين مقامَي الاجتهاد في الحكم على الرواة، والاجتهاد في الحكم على الأحاديث، المطعّم ذلك بازدراء وتهكم= لا حديث معه.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم :انت الذي ازدريت الائمة الحفاظ وقلت :
( لأن غالبهم على منهج واحد، يقبل زيادة الثقة، ويصحح بظاهر الإسناد.والله أعلم.) 
ومعنى كلامك ان اولئك الائمة لم يعرفوا تلك العلل التي ذكرتها او عرفوها وتجاهلوها 
او صغب عليهم الردعليها 
وكلامي عن ابي حاتم قلت تقدمة له (بيان ان الامام ابوحاتم له اراء لايوافقه عليها جمهور المحدثين )ومعنى كلامي ان له اراء في الرجال وفي الحكم على بعض الاحاديث 
لم يوافقه عليها ائمة حفاظ 
وليس كلامه الذي نقلته على الحديث الذي قمت انت بتخريجه
واليك نموذج من منهجه في الحكم على بعض الاحاديث 
في صحيح البخاري حديث صححه هو وضعفه ابوحاتم وهوحديث :
اقرؤوا القرآن ما ائتلفت عليه قلوبكم، فإذا اختلفتم فقوموا)).

*رواه البخاري (5061، 7364)* 
*قال البخاريّ في صحيحه عقب سوقه الاختلاف فيه : ((وجندب أصحّ وأكثر)). اهـ* 
*قال ابن أبي حاتم في علله (س1675): ((وسألتُ أبي عن حديث رواه الحارث بن عبيد، عن أبي عمران الجوني، عن جندب، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: {اقرؤوا القرآن ما ائتلفت عليه قلوبكم، فإذا اختلفتم فقوموا}. فقال: روى هذا ابنُ عون، عن أبي عمران الجوني، عن عبد الله بن الصامت قال: قال عمر. وهذا الصحيح. قلتُ: الوهم مِمَّن؟ قال: مِن الحارث بن عبيد)). اهـ*
*ومن الائمة الكبار في الكلام على العلل الدارقطني وقد وافق البخاري على صحة رفعه :*
*سئل الدارقطني في علله (س3368) عن حديث أبي عمران الجوني، عن جندب، عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: {اقرؤوا القرآن ما ائتلفت عليه قلوبكم، فإذا اختلفتم فقوموا}. فقال: ((يرويه همام بن يحيى، وحماد بن سلمة، وأبو عامر الخزاز، عن أبي عمران الجوني، عن جندب موقوفاً. ورفعه الحارث بن عبيد أبو قدامة، وهارون بن موسى الأعور، وسهيل بن أبي حزم القطعي، والحجاج بن فرافصة، وسلام بن أبي مطيع. واختُلِفَ عن همام بن يحيى: فرفعه داود بن شبيب عن همام، ووقفه عاصم بن علي عنه. وقيل: عن حماد بن زيد، عن أبي عمران، عن جندب مرفوعاً. ورواه ابن عون، عن أبي عمران الجوني، عن عبد الله بن الصامت، عن عمر قوله. ورفعُه عن جندب صحيح)). اهـ*
منقول بتصرف يسير



اللهم اغفرلي ولاخي محمد عبدالله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً ... نتمنى ألا تحرمونا من تخريجاتكم الماتعة  النافعة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------

